# Buy For One Month HCG Drop Kit with B12



## jimforte (Apr 20, 2016)

*​*FLHCG provide best quality of vitamin and HCG products direct to consumer. All products are compounded in a licensed sterile compounding pharmacy in Florida. Please call us at 855-218-9577 to purchase.


----------

